# High pitched noise



## Greg Kuritz (Sep 21, 2020)

I just got the new Edge this week, and I have periodically gotten a high pitch squeal when fast forwarding through a program. It stops when the show returns to normal play. I need know this is not normal. Any suggestions what it might be and any solutions to correct this? Or do I have a faulty unit?

Thanks...

Greg


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Not normal, return it!


----------

